
How Apple's New Face ID Works (Infrared Projector, Like MS Kinect) - bhouston
http://gizmodo.com/how-apples-new-face-id-works-1803813400
======
occultist_throw
Since its biometric, ill assume that it too like your fingerprint, is
coersable.

Still the only safe way is a PIN.

